

The 10 Smartest Pot Smokers on the Planet… Cool Enough to Admit It - Mistone
http://valetudocafe.wordpress.com/2011/07/24/the-10-smartest-pot-smokers-on-the-planet%E2%80%A6-cool-enough-to-admit-it/

======
rhizome
This article is a wholesale copy of one they only display (not link) to the
url:

[http://coedmagazine.com/2011/02/02/the-10-smartest-pot-
smoke...](http://coedmagazine.com/2011/02/02/the-10-smartest-pot-smokers-on-
the-planet-cool-enough-to-admit-it/)

Scumbag, "Valetudocafe" is why old people want to pass SOPA.

Mistone, "marketing at TuneUpMedia", do you have a financial connection to
these losers?

